# Are people able to guess your dog's breed?



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

A post I just made in another thread got me thinking: 

Are random people on the street or at the park able to guess your dog's breed reliably? 

----

Most people at the park see Sam and say "Husky!". That's the most common response and probably because most people without a lot of knowledge about dogs only have a handful of breeds in their head that they can come up with. Second most popular is "Pomeranian"

After that, people with more dog knowledge will say Samoyed.

Spitz comes next which is frankly pretty accurate considering the American Eskimo history. 

But so far only ONE person in the park has guessed correctly, and he shocked me the day we ran into him. 

Him: "American Eskimo?" 
Me: "Yep!"
Him: "... miniature?"
Me: *stunned* "Yes she is!"
Him: "Hmm.. about 3 months old?"
Me: *jaw-on-floor* "Yes! (she was just over 3 months at the time)"

That guy impressed me  Major thumbs-up to him.


----------



## Dog101 (Jan 18, 2011)

My 11 weeek puppy is a golden retriver but they think hes a lab!!! LOL


----------



## Dani323 (Mar 16, 2011)

No, only one person has ever been able to guess she was part boxer. No one has ever been able to guess she's part JRT.
I have gotten some comments about her being a Pit bull, and some nasty ones at that. Some people insist over and over again that she's part pit, and will tell us we were lied to about it. It was an accidental litter from a friend who lives in NYC and her dogs were never even off a leash let alone unsupervised with other dogs present, so no it's not possible. I get very angry with the nasty comments, because she's not, and even if she was what right does that give anyone to say anything to me about it.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ha.. NOPE! They ALWAYS guess them to be either Shih-Tzu's, Maletese or... Poodles???

Zoey is a Lhasa Apso.

















Maggie is a Lhasa/Bichon mix.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Most people think Bella is a Rhodesian Ridgeback or a RR mix. I always thought she had some in her too, but she doesn't. 
She's lab/GSD. 
I'm guessing most people see RR because the person usually has a dog with them Bella's hackles are up along her back....LOL


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Most people are able to guess the Boston Terrier in George, but I've even had a surprising number that identify the Corgi as well!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Very rarely does someone guess Jack is an Elkhound, but to be fair I have never seen another in this city (though I'm sure there are some). Jonas is pretty distinguishable. The rest are mutts, so guesses are welcome though I do find it perplexing when someone thinks Smalls is a Lab puppy.


----------



## McBee (Jul 1, 2011)

The people that are familiar with Mastiffs are able to get pretty close. Typically confusing my Corso with a Neapolitan. People who are not familiar seem to think he's a Shar Pei - I kind of see it, but the lack of wrinkles makes it noticeably different.


----------



## beverley (Oct 7, 2010)

people have never guessed that branston is a rottie x mastiff, we always get asked what breed is he? he cant be a mix he's all one colour & so lovely!! when we say rottie x mastiff, we get mixed responses, most go 'aww thats a shame ?! some say 'oh you cant see the rottie just the mastiff!


----------



## RCloud (Feb 25, 2011)

It's not 100% certain as to what Charlotte is, because no one knows her parents. She was a street dog my husband found in Nashville and decided to take in one summer while hitch hiking through the area. Based on her looks, personality, and traits, we are guessing she's a pitbull terrier mixed with a little ACD due to her size and strong herding drive. Over time people have also suggested Boxer, Shepherd, Whippet, Jack Russell, Black Mouthed Cur, and a few other things.

Who knows for certain, but simply for the sake of being a typical label obsessed human, we're content with our conclusion.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had a few people ask if he's a beagle, I think b/c he doesn't have the most common beagle coloring. Before getting him I'd never seen any other than the typical black, white, brown tri color w/black noses and dark eyes so it doesn't surprise me when asked about it.

What I've found odd is I've _also _had 2 different people ask if my dog is a basset hound, or is part basset. One said so after mentioning his "long ears" (his ears are actually on the _shorter _side according to beagle standards, and that's a LOT shorter than basset ears should be). He's a tall beagle, 16", he's built slim, and doesn't have the sad, saggy eyes so the basset correlation really boggles my mind. I'd understand if he were mistaken for a harrier or something larger, but a basset??


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Jubel is a rescue mutt so I really don't know what he is with certainty. Shelter said plott/lab mix and I go with plott mix as he does fit the personality/behavior traits of the breed pretty well and a good deal of similarity in body type. He's definitely a mix of a number of breeds IMO. 

People love to insist to me that he's a pitbull mix, usually just because he's brindle and well muscled. Personally I don't think he is because he doesn't have the blocky pit head but no one really knows. I swear most people who say pit it's just because he's brindle.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard Lhasa, poodle mix and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


hahahaha!


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

We have a 2 year old sheltie and a 14 week old rough collie both purebred. They are both blue merles. We are often asked if they are aussies or are aussie mixes. We've even had people ask if they were cattledogs or border collies. This stems from the fact that most people only recognize the sable coloring for their breeds. 

They are both clearly purebreds and good representations of the breeds. Our collie in particular has a fantastic pedigree (just about every parent for the last four generations has been a champion) and looks nothing like an aussie. 

People at dog parks are sometimes more knowledgeable.


----------



## Dimma (Jul 17, 2011)

People usually just guessed if I had knitted her myself *sigh*


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

You would think that with me having a Rottweiler people wouldn't even have to ask, but they do.

He's been called a Lab, Pit Bull, Bull (i'm guessing maybe they ment Pit), Bulldog, Dobie, and then lots of people ask what he is.



beverley said:


> people have never guessed that branston is a rottie x mastiff, we always get asked what breed is he? he cant be a mix he's all one colour & so lovely!! when we say rottie x mastiff, we get mixed responses, most go 'aww thats a shame ?! some say 'oh you cant see the rottie just the mastiff!


Why do people think that's a shame? He's a cutie!


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> View attachment 27227
> ...and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


 LOL!!!



TStafford said:


> You would think that with me having a Rottweiler people wouldn't even have to ask, but they do.
> 
> He's been called a Lab, Pit Bull, Bull (i'm guessing maybe they ment Pit), Bulldog, Dobie, and then lots of people ask what he is.


 I would've thought that most people would know what a Rottweiler was. None of those breeds are even close. _Maybe_ the Dobie but their build is so different!

Even though mine are full-blooded mutts, a lot of people are able to pick up on a shared opinion as others. Most will see the Husky in Toehuntai, the Lab in Saphira, and the Border Collie in Tj. Emeralds breed is always "sweet face". Everyone flips when they find out that Saphira and Emerald are sisters, lol. Only one person has ever come up to me and asked about the Husky in Saphira. I was shocked and told her so.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

If I'm not 95% sure, I don't guess a dog's breed. I ask! But my 95% sure is more accurate than your average person's. I work at a pet store, have volunteered at a shelter, attended/watched dog shows, and researched dog breeds out of a general fascination. I see a TON of dogs and a TON of designer mixes. 

People usually get the border collie in Gypsy, which she most resembles. Or the Aussie. Never both.


----------



## LeroysMom (Jul 20, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> View attachment 27227
> I've heard Lhasa, poodle mix and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


Hilarious! A lot of people think my dog Larry, who's 100% pit bull, is a boxer. I think it's because he's brown, with a black muzzle. Or maybe it's because he's a total sweetheart that doesn't match the "vicious pit bull" image at all...but then, no pittie I've ever had has matched that image.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

People usually ask me if my dogs are part wolf. As they're backing away with terror etched on their faces. 

Some can identify Loki with a GSD (someone asked me if he was a Doberman once). Atlas confuses people more, because he doesn't really look like a mutt, so they try to figure out what kind of rare breed he is. 

A lady approached me while I was walking them one day and told me I was irresponsible for owning Pit Bull mixes. I was nearly speechless.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

At least people guess dog breeds. Ive gotten horse (hes not far off the weight of a Miniature), cow (spots) and the other night someone asked if he was a bear.

For dog breeds he's been a Great Dane and a Dalmatian.


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

I have a Petco "dog trainer" once ask me if my full blooded very well bred lab was part Rottie according to her " Labs can not have heads that large unless they're mixed" She then proceeded to tell me that his face needed to be more fine and his nose more round to be a true lab. I explained I had checked his pedigree and that he was not your normal BYB lab and she said that person was selling lab/rotties and was scamming people. She just couldn't be told any different. Then she had the nerve to suggest I attend classes their because Rotties have strong agressive traits and will attacking if they aren't fully obedience trained. L HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

No, but I don't know what she is myself. Of course a lot of people say Pit Bull since she's brindle but that has died down a little since she's been full grown. Her fur is a bit longer than I'd expect from a Pit Bull, her head is very small for her size and she doesn't have that skinny tail that Pits seem to have.

Seeing a brindle Boxer puppy the other day started me thinking that she may have Boxer in her again. Something about the eyes and the expressions really reminded me of my girl. But, most often now we hear ACD mix, mostly because of her solid build and her ears, I think.

Pug is really the only thing that I can reasonably guess is part of her makeup, since her mom was only 15 lbs. and had a much rounder head/flatter nose than Buff. Occasionally someone will guess that as part of her mix.

And, heh, if you go by what Wisdom Panel said, not one person has guessed it (Old English Sheepdog, Chow, Sheltie). Their guess was so bad that they gave me a refund after I showed them a photo of her.

I think it's a fun topic though and can talk about my guesses for hours ... if people haven't already noticed.

Edit: Oh and all the comments here is why I never guess breeds in RL, no matter how sure I am.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I rarely have anyone correctly ID my dogs. But then, Borzoi are not exactly very common. Among the list of guesses: Afghan Hound, Saluki, long-haired Greyhound (does not exist, but this is not incorrect, if you think of the Greyhound as a type, rather than a breed). Those I can understand.

But the best ones: we often get Airedale. Um, really?!?! My absolute favorite, however was the following: Manero and I were walking around PetSmart one day. He is a beautiful, typey, _champion_ brindle Borzoi. A guy approached, and asked me if he was a _Leonberger!_ After I closed my mouth, I replied, no, he's a Borzoi. "Oh," says the guy, "that's what I was gonna say!" Yeah, cuz the words are so similar (as are the breeds), I can TOTALLY understand the mistake! <rolls eyes>


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

Dimma said:


> People usually just guessed if I had knitted her myself *sigh*


haha!

most people can guess my jack russel. I saw my first pharaoh hound today, and can't stop thinking about it. I am sure I was the only one who knew besides the owner!


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

> I've heard Lhasa, poodle mix and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


ROFLMAO!!!



> Manero and I were walking around PetSmart one day. He is a beautiful, typey, champion brindle Borzoi. A guy approached, and asked me if he was a Leonberger!


OMG! That's nutty, lol.

My Greyhounds have gotten called 'Great Danes' a lot-- I think people just mix up their 'G' breeds. Lucy, who was black, got mistaken for a Doberman a few times (???). Kids are the funniest--they have asked if Clifford (fawn) was a deer or pony; if Lucy (black) was a Black Panther; one little girl came up and shyly asked if Clifford and Jack were a type of dinosaur, lol.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Most people have guessed what Pippin was correctly even before I knew what he was. He's a Shepherd/Rottie/Retriever mix, and most folks could see at least two of the three breeds he's made up of. But for Blackjack, most folks are often left wondering what breed he is, but he's a mutt too. A really pretty mutt to be sure, but a mutt nonetheless (Rottie/Doberman mix).


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

dmickle1 said:


> People usually ask me if my dogs are part wolf. As they're backing away with terror etched on their faces.


Sounds very familiar, haha! 

Sometimes when I see him, I think: okay, I get why people see wolf in him. 








Then I look at his head, and get all: no, he's no wolf at all  His head just screams 'shepherd'









He has been called Husky, wolf mix/hybrid, German Shepherd, even Golden Retriever. Seriously, a Golden? Come on, even a n00b should know it's _not_ a Golden Retriever... 
People often ask what kind of dog he is, what breed. The ones with common dog sense see he is a shepherd. Only people who are actually into dog breeds or are involved with the breed themselves/know someone with a similar dog, guess his breed correctly.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

HerdersForMe said:


> We have a 2 year old sheltie and a 14 week old rough collie both purebred. They are both blue merles. We are often asked if they are aussies or are aussie mixes. We've even had people ask if they were cattledogs or border collies. This stems from the fact that most people only recognize the sable coloring for their breeds.
> 
> They are both clearly purebreds and good representations of the breeds. Our collie in particular has a fantastic pedigree (just about every parent for the last four generations has been a champion) and looks nothing like an aussie.
> 
> People at dog parks are sometimes more knowledgeable.


Yes, yes, yes. I'm frequently told by people that my rough, blue merle collie is "the biggest Aussie I've ever seen" by folks. I usually just sigh and tell them that's because he's a collie. But I do understand that most people only think of collies as coming in the "Lassie color".

I just want to hug the ones that recognize Cameron as a smooth coat collie. I'm usually asked, "He's a collie and what?". When I explain that he's all collie and that they come in a short haired variety people are amazed. (Although I did have one person tell me that they didn't and that I'd been ripped off. Tell that to Cameron's sire, who was the number one smooth coat in the country for a year.)

I must admit that I'm fairly ignorant about the different breeds of small fluffy dogs especially if they have a short summer cut to their coat. I can't tell a Lhasa from a Bishon from a Westie when they're cut short.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

I get some real crazy things sometimes LOL With Sara so far I've only gotten Italian Greyhound, Whippet, and Minature Greyhound, nothing to out there. Aiyana - Poodle? (really, a short haired poodle with a long skinny tail?), Dalmation (UH, really?), Chihuahua, and some others I'm not remembering aside from the normal. Hannah gets Terrier, Jack Russell, Rat Terrier - I think because of her markings and the fact that she got a tumor in her tail that cut the blood flow off so we ended up having to dock her tail really short about a year ago. But I must admit, the one I laughed the hardest at, and for some crazy reason I've gotten it 2 or 3 times with her now is Lola - LHASA APSO! LMAO Really? I've never seen a Lhasa that was tall, skinny, and weight 50 lbs! She's been called a long haired doberman, a long haired greyhound, a standard poodle, but the Lhasa Apso still makes me laugh!!!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

a few weeks ago we were walking the dogs and a man said out his car window "is that a husky?" i said "he's a samoyed" and then the man repeated his question again a little louder and i repeated my answer and then he repeated again only much louder and i didn't know what to say! i just said "his BREED is samoyed!" and kept walking. i am glad my husband was there with me at the time!

another time i was walking iorek in a dog park in halifax and a guy came up to me and asked what mix of breeds he was. i said he is a samoyed. the guy said "oh" and then went on to say he was a dog trainer and knew all about dogs and has been doing this for years. i don't know what he was getting at, iorek is most definitely a pure bred samoyed. 

at the same park as above i was also asked if iorek was a great pyrenees. what?!

no one ever gets brom wrong. well, they usually ask if he is gsd, but he is a mix, so they are close.


----------



## igmomma (Jul 24, 2011)

Sighthounds4me said:


> I rarely have anyone correctly ID my dogs. But then, Borzoi are not exactly very common. Among the list of guesses: Afghan Hound, Saluki, long-haired Greyhound (does not exist, but this is not incorrect, if you think of the Greyhound as a type, rather than a breed). Those I can understand.
> 
> But the best ones: we often get Airedale. Um, really?!?! My absolute favorite, however was the following: Manero and I were walking around PetSmart one day. He is a beautiful, typey, _champion_ brindle Borzoi. A guy approached, and asked me if he was a _Leonberger!_ After I closed my mouth, I replied, no, he's a Borzoi. "Oh," says the guy, "that's what I was gonna say!" Yeah, cuz the words are so similar (as are the breeds), I can TOTALLY understand the mistake! <rolls eyes>


Leonberger? Wow, and that's not even a very common breed! That's almost as bad as Lola getting called a Lhasa, or Aiyana getting called a Dalmation (she's got no spots and she's all of 10 lbs!)


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Some can guess American Bulldog, which is always a nice surprise, until I hear what they think "pit bulls" look like. Than it's more like, "...oh."


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

When people see Gracie, they immediately say "Shepherd?" and then they get close and say "husky?" 

And I say: "Yep." 



Now, Gizmo, very few if any people can identify Gizmo. I have been asked if he was a husky or an Akita a lot. Not many Shiba Inus in this area.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hyena. that's really all i need to say. since im JUST THAT COOL enough...to own a hyena...


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

Everybody seems t try to ID my dogs, which is usually a good laugh.

Jame is an Aussie/GSD X (mom was pre Aussie, dad was 1/2 & 1/2). because of his one blue eye, 99% of people ask me if he is part husky, and when I say no they start arguing that he MUST be. Really? This is a husky? :









Léon will get the usual "is he a horse?" or "that is not a dog, it's a bear!", but I've also been asked is he can pull a sleigh (FYI, no he can't he is a lazy bastard). As for dog breeds, he's been called a Leonbrger a couple of times, a GSD also, a Great Pyreneese (without one single white hair), a golden retriever (what????), a poodle mix ( :O ), a Shiloh shepherd (good try!), and a St Bernard...

My favorite was the substantially drunk guy who was convinced (and tried to convince me) that Léon was 100% wolf. Yep. a 125 lbs, sable, droopy-eared, wolly-coated wolf.










Coco is chi/pinsher. She's usually called a chihuahua, which I have to admit is close to the truth. She has also been mistaken for a Doberman puppy (she's 10) and a JRT. Cause we all know that black and tan JRT are sooooooooo common....









I love people. They make me laugh.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

jenz said:


> My Greyhounds have gotten called 'Great Danes' a lot-- I think people just mix up their 'G' breeds.


I think people just don't expect greyhounds to be as tall as they are. I had never seen one in person before I finally met one at a show a couple years back. It was standing next to an Irish wolfhound and didn't look all that small compared to the wolfhound! Greyhounds just seem smaller in my mind (as do corgis; I'm always surprised at shows by how solid they are. On the flip side, I always expect shar pei and chows to be bigger than they are).

_One_ person has known what Casper was, and she was a professional handler at a dog show. Most people ask if he's a "baby Siberian" (before they get close and see that he's obviously an adult) or a mini husky. Mini husky is close enough. Quite a few people know what Crystal is... more lately than even three years ago when I got her. A lot of them pronounce it "pap-a-lawn," though! They must have just read the name, not heard it.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Loving all the pictures, just wanted to add!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

My dogs are often mistakenly called cocker spaniels. Some people act like I am putting on airs when I tell them that they are Cavalier King Charles Spaniels....I just smile and say...long name for a little dog. On one of my cavalier forums, someone said that they were once asked if their dog was "one of them Charley Daniels Spaniels".


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

We've had two people ask if Caeda is a Beagle! I dunno....I suppose it must be the ears and her current size.


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

People are usually able to guess what Patch is, but JRTs are very common sot its not hard. Although one person asked if he was a pit puppy once. XD

Falcor is usually a golden retriever. Occasionally he's a "oh what a big fuzzball!" Only two people have came up to me and asked if he was part Great Pyrenees. And both of those people owned Pyrs themselves.

Judas so far is always a lab. When we first found him and took him to the HS to have him scanned for a microchip, I told the lady at the counter that we had found a pit mix. When she came out to see him, she went "he's not a pit, he's a lab!" I was like "uh huh, sure..."


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

A lot of people get lab for Deeken but usually ask me what he's mixed with. I have no idea and usually tell them that their guess is as good as mine. Personally, I think he's mostly lab, with some rottie, and (probably several) something(s) I can't quite put my finger on.


dmickle1 said:


> Some can identify Loki with a GSD (someone asked me if he was a Doberman once). Atlas confuses people more, because he doesn't really look like a mutt, so they try to figure out what kind of rare breed he is.


A while ago this lady was very insistent that Deeken was a "purebred, black doberman". This is Deeken:








He's a mix but I'm pretty sure that there's no dobie in there.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I had two smooth fox terriers that people thought were Jack Russells. My larger than normal blue merle sheltie was called an Aussie. My Foxhound was called a "beagle on stilts". My current sheltie is normal height and everyone knows what she is, except for those who say a "mini collie". My pbgv is the one dog that has surprised me in the number of people who know what he is. Most ask if it's a basset hound mix.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I've actually had a few people guess Papillon, though nobody seems to be able to pronounce it correctly, lol. It's always "pap-ill-leon." I've also had several people guess JRT or CKCS. I've even had a couple of people guess that he's a Chihuahua! Really? A 20 lb chihuahua? With a very un-Chihuahua-like face I might add? :biggrin1:









Can't pass up an opportunity to post pics, can I? Lol


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

Sendiulino said:


> Loving all the pictures, just wanted to add!


Pictures, you say 

I can do that...

Gizmo (an older picture, but my hands down fave):










He is the one guessed as a husky or Akita.

And, dear Gracie, my lovely Husky/GSD mix:










Gracie is the one people can guess. Although, the usually put her at 4 months and not a year and a half...


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

If we're doing photos and misidentifications, here are my most frequent:

German Shepherd: 










Lab puppy: 










Rottweiler/Corgi, as she was listed at the shelter. Most guess Rottweiler mix. :


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I love this thread, its amazing to me how people can butcher so many breeds. Papillon are a no brain-er to me, so are Shiba Inus (I have only met one Shiba but its one of those breeds that really stuck with me). No one normally gets Lady because she has a short tail.

Normally people get schnauzer for Roonie because we keep him in a Schnauzer cut, and they are half right.

Kodi has only been to town twice, so far we haven't had any strange breed guesses for him.

Heres some pictures of lady just because I love them and haven't been able to show them off yet.


















And for the comic relief, look at the perfect drool droplet.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Lo is often mistaken for a rare breed of dog known as an Ewok


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, occasionally someone will get it right. But only at dog sports events, never random people. Most people seem to think Kit is purebred something, but no one can put their finger on it.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

When I got my first Aussie (1970) and for several dogs after, nobody knew what they were. Now most people do - though many think Alice is a mini.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

since we are posting pictures now i thought i would post a picture of my "great pyrenees" after he was playing in the sprinkler for a bit


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Yes, occasionally someone will get it right. But only at dog sports events, never random people. Most people seem to think Kit is purebred something, but no one can put their finger on it.


I think it's funny when people say "That dog looks purebred" when they don't know what breed it could be. My mom and I were at the dog park one time, and we saw a dog that was shaped sort of like Colt, but was white with big brown patches and no tail. My mom asked me what breed the dog was, and I said I don't know, some sort of mix. And she said, "No, that dog looks purebred!" I asked what about him looked "purebred," and she couldn't tell me, lol. :biggrin1:


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

What a fun thread! Well we get "is that a Scottie..." or closer a "...Giant Scottie?" for our Giant Schnauzer LOL! I do get the Black dog with beard and perky ears similarity but 60 lbs bigger? Oh well!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

oh yeah...my hyena...










who may also be "some kinna fat racing dog?" according to a dude on our walk just now....i think he meant greyhound? ?!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

LoMD13 said:


> Lo is often mistaken for a rare breed of dog known as an Ewok




Lo _does _remind me a bit of Princess Kneesaa.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> who may also be "some kinna fat racing dog?" according to a dude on our walk just now....i think he meant greyhound? ?!


Oh my gosh that's hilarious! :biggrin1:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Nargle said:


> I think it's funny when people say "That dog looks purebred" when they don't know what breed it could be. My mom and I were at the dog park one time, and we saw a dog that was shaped sort of like Colt, but was white with big brown patches and no tail. My mom asked me what breed the dog was, and I said I don't know, some sort of mix. And she said, "No, that dog looks purebred!" I asked what about him looked "purebred," and she couldn't tell me, lol. :biggrin1:


I get that a lot. Some people (general public here, not dog people) act shocked when I tell them she's a mutt. I'm guessing it's the very white coat combined with the very distinct color patches, and maybe also the perpetual puppy face that looks like it was created by design. For some reason people seem to associate distinctive/light coloring with purebreds. Also, possibly athletic ability. Kit is really "built", so you can tell by looking that she's an athlete.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

most people can figer out my purbreds(2 BCs and Toller) the mutts are farly obvious too, Ladybug is rather clearly a Collie X, Rusty does throw people, "terrier X" is best most people can figer, unless he is standing next to a Shiba Inu, then until they get close enough to see that he has a wire coat, everyone thinks they are looking at 2 Shiba's. to be far I dont know for sure what Rusty is, my best guess is JRT X Shiba.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

(Photo removed)


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

@GottaLuvMutts- That is a gorgeous photo in the leaves!


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Here's the latest of my little mystery mutt:










I forgot to mention that somene once insisted she was an Akita puppy (after she was already full grown). She also often gets the hyena, fox and dingo comments.

She's put on a little weight from being less active in this heat.

Edit: And this is her mom:


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

@Melaka- Do you mean to say she's not part dingo?? But they're so common in PA! 

If I were to take an uneducated guess I'd say GSD/pit. She has a very pretty coat


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

No one guesses her breed in public.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> I get that a lot. Some people (general public here, not dog people) act shocked when I tell them she's a mutt. I'm guessing it's the very white coat combined with the very distinct color patches, and maybe also the perpetual puppy face that looks like it was created by design. For some reason people seem to associate distinctive/light coloring with purebreds. Also, possibly athletic ability. Kit is really "built", so you can tell by looking that she's an athlete.


That's probably the case. I guess a lot of people think of a tan/faun dog or a black dog with or without tan markings when they think of a "mutt." Also a for some reason a lot of people think that mutts aren't as cute as purebreds! :doh:

Also, who remembers that one guy, I forget his name, who was banned and would go on and on about "mainstreem" dog owners and the fact that the only way a dog could be considered purebred is if it had white fur and black pigment on its nose and around his eyes, such as his "purebred" maltipoo? :biggrin1: That guy was pretty entertaining, lol!

And while we're on the topic of what a purebred dog is supposed to look like, when I first adopted Basil, I took him over to my boyfriend's family's house, and my boyfriend's dad commented: "That dog looks like a _bought_ dog! You bought that dog at a store! There ain't no way that's a pound dog!" and I replied "No, we adopted him from a rescue..." :crazy:


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Well...I had one lady INSIST that Deebs was a whippet. I politely told her I knew for a fact she wasn't as I have greyhounds and know many whippets, but she kept insisting. "That's a whippet you've got right there, I'm sure of it!" Well... if you insist!

With my poodle, everyone guesses he is a poodle, but always think I'm lying about his age and that he really is only a puppy and not 5 years old! 
"How old is he?"
"About five."
"Five months? Awwwww!"
"Actually, years."
"Nooo, really?! He just looks like a baby! There's no way he could be five years old!"

Again... if you insist!



grab said:


> No one guesses her breed in public.


Chow? (If that's right...) I could see people thinking shar pei if they aren't familiar with them.

And... is that a fetching tag? Ooooo!


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ lol the age one is for sure one I get more often then wronge breeds, "oh you are so lucky to have such young pretty dogs!" "well thank you sir/ma'am, but only the Toller is young at 5 years, then rest of these guys range from 8-11 years" cue disbelief because apperently nobody has ever seen a healthy dog before. 

my Terrier X Shiba? he is 8 years









my BCs, Misty on the left is 9 years, Happy on the right is 11 years


----------



## Keyray (Jun 30, 2011)

We get tons of guesses about what our dog is and questions about her. Only problem is we don't know either...but we can tell when someone is way off the charts with their guesses. So far the most popular guesses are:
Catahoula Leopard/terrrier mix
Shiba Inu
Basenji
Other odd guesses have been pit bull, boxer, and lab. She's only 18 lbs, but the dogs being are getting larger and larger.


----------



## Dober (Jul 30, 2011)

My brown & tan Dobermann, now that cropping tails and/or ears is no longer allowed, is often mistaken for a "hunting dog" 
I don't care too much, cause people tend to have a preconception against Dobermann , so I let them think what they want to think.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

Most people who see Zoey (pap/poodle) guess shih tzu. Some people even argue with me about it I think it has to do with the type of hair they have. But her face is not the smooshy face of a tzu, and her eyes are not enormous like the eyes of most tzu's I have met. She does have the same kind of hair, and she has a fluffy papillon tail, which is kinda like a tzu, and she has the floppy poodle ears which is what I think trips people up. 
Everybody who sees Ziva knows she is a yorkie thats kind of a hard one to miss.



Nargle said:


> I've actually had a few people guess Papillon, though nobody seems to be able to pronounce it correctly, lol. It's always "pap-ill-leon." I've also had several people guess JRT or CKCS. I've even had a couple of people guess that he's a Chihuahua! Really? A 20 lb chihuahua? With a very un-Chihuahua-like face I might add? :biggrin1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this......when random people I dont know stop to take a minute and realize that Im not lying, zoey really isnt a shih tzu, and that she is, in fact, a papillon/poodle mix, I cant tell you how many well meaning people politely correct my pronounciation (pappy-yon) to tell me they are pretty sure she is one of "them there pappy-LEONS".


----------



## marie&tessa (May 29, 2011)

Both my girls are golden mix, but no one has ever been able to guess it by seeing them. 
For Tessa, people usually think she's a german sheppard mix, but sometimes they get husky right (or a generic "sled dog")
Most people here have never seen a great pyrenees, so they don't even try to guess what Maggie is, aside from "beautiful" (she gets that a lot... I think it will start going to her head)


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

osdbmom said:


> I cant tell you how many well meaning people politely correct my pronounciation (pappy-yon) to tell me they are pretty sure she is one of "them there pappy-LEONS".


An ex co worker of mine had a JRT/puh-pill-leon mix. True story.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol as much as we make fun of those who argue with us about our breeds, I have seen enough people who DONT know what breed they have, the long backed, short legged, CURLY coated brown and white "purebred Schnauzer" at work comes to mind, or the red tri but otherwise totally classic(rough coat, tip ears, irish marked) BC who is, according to her owner a "red heeler" etc.. so I cant totally blame people who argue with you about what breed you own lol. lots of owners have no idea how to pronounce there dogs breed either... all the Dash-hound and Keesh-on owners should get togther lol


----------



## Beckster (Jul 30, 2011)

This is my Shiloh Shepherd, and I have had a grand total of 3 people guess what he is. Most people think that he is a wolf/wolf mix, mostly because of his size (he was about 8 months in this picture). Another common guess is a Shepherd/Malamute mix, which is has some truth to it as a malamute was crossbred into the breed once. What I find hilarious is the number of wild animals he has been compared to. When he was a puppy people thought he looked like a rabbit or a fox (gotta love those awkward months), and just yesterday someone thought he looked like a deer from a distance?!?? Not sure where they got that, but at least it is entertaining.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

momof3 said:


> I have a Petco "dog trainer" once ask me if my full blooded very well bred lab was part Rottie according to her " Labs can not have heads that large unless they're mixed" She then proceeded to tell me that his face needed to be more fine and his nose more round to be a true lab. I explained I had checked his pedigree and that he was not your normal BYB lab and she said that person was selling lab/rotties and was scamming people. She just couldn't be told any different. Then she had the nerve to suggest I attend classes their because Rotties have strong agressive traits and will attacking if they aren't fully obedience trained. L HAHAHAHAHA


She should be slapped! One for not listening to you about YOUR dog's breed, and two for that Rottie comment.


----------



## GoLuigi (Jul 29, 2011)

My dog, Luigi, is a lover-player-lady's man breed. I think mostly black lab, horse, & sheppard. His head in profile looks a bit like a great dane, so maybe that is where he gets his size. Its interesting that the trend has been the following: people that are not afraid- like dogs, think lab/sheppard mix. Those a bit afraid of him have said doberman or rottie mix!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

If people stop to talk to me about Alvin (which they generally don't because they are too busy crossing the street to get away from him), they initially guess Lab, which is partially correct. Then they attempt to interact with him and, when he doesn't respond at all the way a Lab should, they ask what he's mixed with. Some observant people have even looked at his back wrinkles and his tiny little ears and rightly guessed that his other half is Shar Pei. These people usually confess to having had a Shar Pei or a Chow at some point in their lives.










The only guess I've ever heard for Pumbaa is "miniature Doberman," which is pretty understandable. She is an oversized Min Pin mixed with...Rat Terrier, maybe? Or maybe she's just a giant Min Pin. What has surprised me is how often I've told someone that I have a Min Pin only to have them look totally baffled. I mean, I know a few more dog breeds than your average Jane-on-the-street, but I wasn't under the impression that Min Pins were all that rare or unknown.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

wow! pumbaa looks


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

ioreks_mom said:


> wow! pumbaa looks


...at the street? at alvin? nice? 

lol


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Beckster said:


>


Gorgeous!! Its a good thing we will probably never encounter eachother on the street, because I'd be tempted to steal him.



FilleBelle said:


>


She looks a lot like a girl I knows rat terrier.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ...at the street? at alvin? nice?
> 
> lol


haha! i was sure that said great! before i pushed reply... :S i am also pretty sure i asked if she lost weight because i thought i remembered when fillebelle adopted her she was quite round. weird!


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

I SO need to upload pics (brand new puter - need to transfer files or redo upload from phone. Just moved... USB cables are hiding.)

We have no clue on Kenzie. Most people get that Gunner (pappy/pom cross) is a papillion (hope I spelled that right... at least I CAN pronounce it right! lol) although he is clearly a mix. Have had a few that think him a long haired chihuawa though. People near DC are pretty dog savvy!


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

So far everyone has been able to guess Faolan is a husky, but we have only had him a week and a half or so and he isn't grown yet. As for Legend, my 100% purebred papillon, the moSt common guess I get is "long-haired chihuahua". Picture:


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

My "long haired chihuahua":


----------



## Dimma (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh, people have also asked if Dimma is a lion... She's a poodle mix.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Fuzzybutts said:


> My "long haired chihuahua":


Your dog is SO CUTE!! (S)he has my favorite coat color/pattern. I love sable-y looking dogs. Is (s)he a Papillon/Pomeranian?


----------



## Alice Kaye (Dec 23, 2010)

Most people tend to think GS/Hound, but occasionally we get someone saying Lab or Rotti.

Otto is a rescue and we're not sure what his father was but his mother was a German Shepherd mix and we're sort of assuming the father was some sort of hound mix. His litter was a bit peculiar though. He was born in a litter of eight and there are three altogether that look like him, two long haired white and black spotted dogs and two black lab looking dogs but one has long fur and one that was white with tan spots and long fur. Apparently Rosie (his mom) got around a bit. 









Otto as a baby, with Santa








Otto at 8 months, smiling. I don't think he'll fit on Santa's lap this year.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Daenerys said:


> So far everyone has been able to guess Faolan is a husky, but we have only had him a week and a half or so and he isn't grown yet. As for Legend, my 100% purebred papillon, the moSt common guess I get is "long-haired chihuahua". Picture:





Fuzzybutts said:


> My "long haired chihuahua":


I have five of those long haired chihuahuas (also often pomeranians)


time by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0111 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


roses by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


2 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


DSC_0134 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr

I get Cavalier some too. And lots and lots of 'pappyleons and pap-ill-eeons'. There really are a lot of people that must have read the name but never heard it. Most people don't know how to pronounce it. 

My favorite guess was chinchilla.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

Gunner (dumb name for a 7 pound dog IMO - but he has perfect recall with it so he gets to keep it) is certainly a pom/pap mix. In these days of "designer" dogs... is that a paperanian or a pomillon? He is our newest rescue.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Outside of sighthound events, only one person has ever guessed Zephyr's breed (silken windhound). I've had a few people ask what he is, and when I tell them they say, "oh I thought so, but I didn't think I'd ever actually see one in person;" I definitely give them credit for having heard of the breed! Some of the better guesses are saluki (Zephyr's coat is more feathery and saluki-like than most silkens'), young borzoi, and longhaired whippet/whippet mix. Other understandable guesses are Afghan hound and greyhound mix. Most people assume he's a greyhound of some sort. But there have been some weird guesses, like Australian shepherd, collie (this often comes from people who see him standing right beside my mom's collie, who looks nothing like him), sheltie, airedale(!), spaniel, and coyote mix. I was not pleased about that coyote one!

So here is Zephyr, my apparent saluki/borzoi/whippet mix/greyhound/afghan hound /collie/Australian shepherd/sheltie/airedale/spaniel/coyote:


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

With Brittany they either guess Jack Russell or Rat Terrier ( I believe she is both). But I've gotten heeler and chihuahua. 

Bello I have gotten Australian Shepherd, labradoodle, Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier. Most people don't attempt to guess and just ask what he is. I'm pretty sure he is a Schnauzer/poodle/husky mix. Most people do assume he is a mutt. But I haven't had issues with people disgusted by that. 

The Jack Rat popping a bubble at age 7.








The Schnoousky (let's make up breeds now) in the front yard.


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

Sassy's been called a Pit Bull before. But most people see the Shar-pei in her. We think her other half might be lab. So she's a Labra-pei or a Sharbador.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

No. But to be fair, neither am I.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

So Cavalier said:


> My dogs are often mistakenly called cocker spaniels. Some people act like I am putting on airs when I tell them that they are Cavalier King Charles Spaniels....I just smile and say...long name for a little dog. On one of my cavalier forums, someone said that they were once asked if their dog was "one of them Charley Daniels Spaniels".


Um, I got the same question out and about with Kennedy. Maybe it had something to do with the bottle of Jack Daniels in the guy's hand...
Not many people get her breed right even though they're becoming more and more common here. One person told ME that she is a lhasa apso. Um, no.

Very few people guess Kaki's mix, even fewer than Kennedy. The ones that do get it usually have a Catahoula. Some people think she is just the most beautiful GSD or mean pit...

[Quote removed by moderator]

I'm going to fly you out to Denver to take pictures of my dogs for a week. Your pictures are always just stupid awesome.
_jealous_


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I haven't had my Dobie/Rott/Shep mix long enough to really know > The only comment I got was " Do you realize what that dog can do to you?".....I guess they thought they knew.
My two little Poodle/Schnauzer mixes are thought to be poodles, cock-a-poo's, white Schnauzer,.... if anyone can get close enough to let me hear their comments. ( such mouthy little Schnoodles!) Lol! They are the ones that other person should beware of! Lol!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

[Quote removed by moderator]

More pics please! Does he look Great Dane-ish (Danish?)? lol


----------



## KcCrystal (Sep 12, 2008)

My Labra-pei/Sharbador/Pit bull/something


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Keyray said:


> We get tons of guesses about what our dog is and questions about her. Only problem is we don't know either...but we can tell when someone is way off the charts with their guesses. So far the most popular guesses are:
> Catahoula Leopard/terrrier mix
> Shiba Inu
> Basenji
> ...


She is beautiful!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

His head does look Great Dane-ish to me, very square and broad.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm.. couldn't the colour come from the other part of his mix? I dunno.. I was just so sure there was a lot of Dane in there.


----------



## Channti (Jul 31, 2011)

Never. Denvers' the kind of dog who EVERYONE on the street needs to say hi to. Everyone asks me his breed. Some are able to guess the Pekinese, or the Shih Tzu, though of those who guess, 80% of them have guessed the Pekinese. Most guesses I get are for Pomeranian though (and for a while, we thought there was some Pomeranian in him), but we've discovered that he's a Shinese, Shih-Tzu/Pekinese.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

[Quote removed by moderator]

Lol. I hear that they are a national treasure in Sweden. Speutering a LSMD is punishable by life in prison or even stoning. You are a brave soul...


----------



## Allyfally (Mar 4, 2011)

Britt & Bello said:


>


I can definitely see Bello as a schnauzer/husky. Here's another one that I know. This is Avery. She used to have a lot more grey on her, but now she's almost solid white.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

LOL, when I first saw that second picture I thought that was a hot dog hanging out of its mouth. Very pretty dogs. I'd love to have a scruffy-fuzzy dog one of these days.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

[Quote removed by moderator]

Ooohh... ok, now I get it. Can I blame the heat for melting my brain earlier? lol

Regardless, he's one of my favourite DF dogs! And I don't see nearly enough pictures of him.


----------



## Britt & Bello (Apr 14, 2011)

Allyfally said:


> I can definitely see Bello as a schnauzer/husky. Here's another one that I know. This is Avery. She used to have a lot more grey on her, but now she's almost solid white.


Ahhh. Another dog like Bello. xD Someone on my flickr discovered this pretty girl. They said at first they thought someone had stole my pictures of Bello. She has floppier ears then him, but they think she has more of a herding dog in her:








Lucy's set on Flickr

Their stories are alot alike too, both were found roaming the streets. I'd think they were siblings, but Bello was in middle TN and she's in California. ;D


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

[Quote removed by moderator]

American Pit Bull Terrier carries brindled tan points. So do several cur dog breeds.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> ]I've heard Lhasa, poodle mix and even was once questioned why I brought a Persian cat to the dogpark.


HAHAHA!!

Here is my puppy:









He is 3/4 Pit Bull and 1/4 American Bulldog. I've been asked if he is a Great Dane, Boxer, and Boston Terrier (when he was a tiny puppy.. I guess understandable due do his coloring.. kinda lol). People who are familiar with Pit Bulls are always right, some ask if he has something else in him, due to his size and by his face you can tell he is part Am Bulldog. 

Some people have asked if my one Boston is a Pit Bull or Bulldog. Some have asked if my Boxer is a Pit Bull (she looks nothing like a Pit lol). Its funny how many people have no idea what a Pit Bull looks like yet are terrified when I tell them my dog is one... how can you be afraid of a breed that you don't even know what it looks like?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

actually, regarding Colt...

i could make a pretty strong case for him being a pit mix based on coat color genetics and a slew of verifiably pit bull mixes i know(verifiable in that i saw them come out of their momma who is a pit verifiable)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

With Mira, people either _know_ or they do not. That is, if they know what Flat-Coated Retrievers are, they know Mira is one...she's very "typey". If they don't know FCRs exist then obviously they cannot know she is one, so they usually guess LabX or Golden Retriever X

With Kim and Webster...well I don't know what breeds are in their ancestry (or how far back the first purebred is) so I can't really fault them for any guess. Kim has been deemed a "Malinollie" by those who know her best but I still call her my Golden Ditzhund. Webster is frequently called a GSD puppy, presumably because of his black saddle.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

[Quote removed by moderator]


it was the fact that you mentioned brindle points. there's a relatively famous bloodline in APBT that regularly throws black and tans and tricolors, often with brindle points. there's that and his general proportions. proportionally, he favors my friend's dog Mal...who is half pit..and he favors him in the face. as well as a few similar pit mixes i know. and the size is not actually something that would take away suspicion that he has pit in him...yet. depends on what he tops out as.


do you know where he's from originally? like was he a transported dog or...??

(sorry to be a pest but i find this sort of thing interesting.)

ps..Mal is half shepherd too.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

This is my crew. The aussie, Bailey, is often mistaken as a border collie and we are asked a lot why we cut her tail off or what happened to her tail. We don't know what Bella, the red-headed dog is so she's been called many things. The little guy, Elvis, is a cockapoo and some people do get him correct but his tail is that of a cocker, so he throws people off there.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

I suspect at LEAST 5 breeds in cherokee but, the funniest thing is, when we say we think he might have some shepherd in him, a few people with pure bred shepherds insist, NO WAY. It's as if if a dog doesn't look just like one, there is no way it can be one (in any percentage at all!). But then again, some people who are afraid of him (I can't imagine why) insist he's a pit bull. When meeting up with people with pure bred pit bulls, they see no resemblance to one, and he has absolutely no personality traits relative to a pit. Given his personality and seeing him interact with them, I suspect the pit-looking thing in him is boxer or rat terrier or jack russell. His sister had some boxer characteristics.

Needless to say, no one can guess what he is, including me. Most people insist he's a beagle mix. Nobody around here seems to know that coonhounds and foxhounds exist. If a dog it looks houndy, it must be a beagle regardless of the super long legs! One day he stood next to a pure bred coonhound and the physical likeness was uncanny. Greyhound is people's most common guess in terms of his lean-ness, and speed, and tendency to carry his head like Eeyore.


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

Channti said:


> Never. Denvers' the kind of dog who EVERYONE on the street needs to say hi to. Everyone asks me his breed. Some are able to guess the Pekinese, or the Shih Tzu, though of those who guess, 80% of them have guessed the Pekinese. Most guesses I get are for Pomeranian though (and for a while, we thought there was some Pomeranian in him), but we've discovered that he's a Shinese, Shih-Tzu/Pekinese.


Your dog looks almost exactly like my mom's dog (down to the "vampire" look with the bottom teeth) that my mom was promised by the breeder a million times that she was a pure-bred shih tzu but we have always thought she was mixed with pekingese...this is the only photo I have of her available to share, an old scan of a photo from many years ago:


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

im trying to get my friend to get me a good shot of Mal..who is over 60 lbs, 24 @ the shoulder and looks like a muddy brindle Colt.
the interesting thing is the extreme variation in his full sisters. one who is 50ish pounds, 18 at the shoulder annd the other who is 50ish pounds and 27 at the shoulder.
the reason for that is that height isnt a matter of simple inheritence. its a sort of conglomerate trait. individual extremity bone lengths plus body cicumference...so even in a one to one cross you can get odd heights and weights depending on what the parents are.

imma post another thread in a bit to continue this.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

[Quote removed by moderator]

Maisy's points are brindle, too. We think there's some hound in her, and some hounds do carry brindle coloring (even beagles!), so that's where we think it comes from in her case. I don't think she has any bully in her.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

ioreks_mom said:


> haha! i was sure that said great! before i pushed reply... :S i am also pretty sure i asked if she lost weight because i thought i remembered when fillebelle adopted her she was quite round. weird!


Thank you for noticing! I have posted a picture thread just for you!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I have an Aussie who is sometimes recognized but mostly i get "is that a blue heeler?" "Is that a border collie?" 

And my Brittany no one gets really. He is French and looks very different to American Brittany's maybe thats why. They usually get close to the right breed group though


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Miss Bugs said:


> my Terrier X Shiba? he is 8 years


Do you happen to have any other pics of him???? Looks almost Finnish Spitz to me!!!

Most people don't know what my guys (Finnish Spitz) are, so I can't very well blame them for not being able to identify them... I just get asked if they are Shiba Inus a lot


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

So far, with two exceptions, everyone either guesses Barsky correctly or does not guess him at all. My two exceptions are the woman who screamed at me for keeping a pit bull so close to her home that could kill her dogs (she has three mini poodles, who she lets ROAM FREE and are territoriality aggressive towards people and dogs, who often come in to MY yard and harass Barsky. Go figure.) and 'some sort of crazy wild dog.'

I love to guess breeds, but I normally ask people if they mind if I do since some people get so offended  My favorite thing is when I guess someones breed, and they say "... No... but now that you mention it, she DOES look like that! Maybe she is..." or similar.


----------



## Alice Kaye (Dec 23, 2010)

To me, judging by his shape and coloring I would definitely say he has some pit in him, but I'd also venture to guess some sort of hound based on his coloring and stature. The ears and face are what resemble a lab/pit to me, but his body shape and colors screams hound to me.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

My Golden sometimes gets mistaken for a Yellow Lab. Some people think that Goldens are only red in colour, and that her coat is not long or full enough to be a purebred Golden. I've also been asked if I gave her a haircut- no, never.
What was more perplexing to me was when I had someone insist that Jack was a Manchester Terrier. Huh? I've never met a Manchester IRL, but none of the images I've seen look a thing like Jack. 








[/IMG]


----------



## momof3 (Nov 24, 2007)

TStafford said:


> She should be slapped! One for not listening to you about YOUR dog's breed, and two for that Rottie comment.


Her going on and on about my dog and then making a general statement about a breed to someone without at least seeing the dog really ticked me and I went as far as sending a letter to corp. about her. I mean maybe you don't like a breed but your "suppose" to be a dog trainer so you should be open to helping all breeds. Not bash a breed that has people scared of them because of bad media and false statements. To me its just like saying all white people are X,all Hispanic people will do X. It is an unfair and unjust thing to do as their can be bad apples in any bunch,but it doesn't ruin the whole group.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have to say (proudly) that I only sometimes (rarely) mis-identify breeds. Mixes are always a mystery to me though.

When I was a kid, my dad bought us the big red AKC book and my brother and I used to read it cover to cover. Even now, its a race during dog shows for us to ID a breed in a matter of seconds.

I had a friend who had a basset and a fox hound and people used to ask if they were from the same litter. Most people are just dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

He looks like a Pit in the face... very similar to my Pit. Pit, beagle and something else maybe..


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Yoda dog I had.










Baby Mastiff









Frenchie....which is understandable as I've met some Frenchies with the same face except Frenchies are bigger, beefier and have big standing ears.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

The_Monstors said:


> Yoda dog I had.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol baby mastiff!

I love all of these pictures of everyones dogs.. so cute 

[Quote removed by moderator]

My Pit mix (1/4 am bulldog) was about 60 pounds at 7 months.. now 70 pounds at 9 months.. There are a ton of Pit mixes out there... your dog definitely has similar features and build as my dog and his sisters. Definitely not full Pit, but I'd guess he has some in him!

[Quote removed by moderator]

Just saw this, thank you very much!! Yours is a cutie as well 



zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> oh yeah...my hyena...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol everytime you mention this Hyena thing it cracks me up!!! Hyenas aren't even in the canine family.. they are in the cat family haha! My sister thinks my Pit looks like a greyhound mix... uhhh not really!


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

katG said:


> Lol baby mastiff!
> 
> I love all of these pictures of everyones dogs.. so cute
> 
> ...


they're actually technically a type of weasel, related to both cat and dog and they have their own family of classification, Hyenadae. They also weigh upwinds of 120 pounds and little Bolo is a smidge of a dog @ 45 pounds. lol...but it happens and it's happened more than once that she gets called a Hyena. Ive noticed this happen with one or two other prick eared brindle dogs so it must be some kind of subliminal association..


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brady is easy...they just gotta guess "Mutt!"



No, but really...when he was younger a LOT of people thought he was a beagle mix. Now he looks SO much more shepherdy. So I get "Shep mix" a lot, which is correct


----------



## peznite (Oct 21, 2009)

Well there is a dog food commercial running here often that has a west highland terrier in it.

I always get told "oh my god your dogs look exactly like that dog from that commercial on TV!"


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> they're actually technically a type of weasel, related to both cat and dog and they have their own family of classification, Hyenadae. They also weigh upwinds of 120 pounds and little Bolo is a smidge of a dog @ 45 pounds. lol...but it happens and it's happened more than once that she gets called a Hyena. Ive noticed this happen with one or two other prick eared brindle dogs so it must be some kind of subliminal association..


haha I'd be offended if someone said my dog looked like a hyena, those things are ugly. I've seen then at zoos a few times and they always looked ugly to me.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> they're actually technically a type of weasel, related to both cat and dog and they have their own family of classification, Hyenadae. They also weigh upwinds of 120 pounds and little Bolo is a smidge of a dog @ 45 pounds. lol...but it happens and it's happened more than once that she gets called a Hyena. Ive noticed this happen with one or two other prick eared brindle dogs so it must be some kind of subliminal association..


Actually... Hyaenids are more closely related to cats than dogs. They're in the Suborder Feliformia (Carnivora is split at the top into Feliformia and Caniformia), so technically the "cat suborder" and are actually more closely related to Cats (Felids) than to weasels (Mustelids, which are over in Caniformia instead). They ARE closely related to Herpestids (Superfamily Herpestoidea), which include the Mongoose (often confused with or lumped in with weasels), and the Euplerids which include the ridiculously awesome Madagascar carnivores (like the Fossa). 

Carnivoran taxonomy is near and dear to my heart. Yay thesis papers!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

@Dagwall- Me too, I always think of Ed from The Lion King, LOL.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

peznite said:


> Well there is a dog food commercial running here often that has a west highland terrier in it.
> 
> I always get told "oh my god your dogs look exactly like that dog from that commercial on TV!"


Yeah, my parents have a Westie, and they often hear "hey a Caesar's dog" (meaning the dog food, not CM).

And, we just had someone again last night at the park call Buff a hyena, but not after calling her a dingo first. We hear that dumb Seinfeld quote all the time and it's so annoying. I can kinda get the hyena comparison, at least when Buff has her hackles up.

I think she had her best guess yet last night though - Chihuahua. Yep, a 30-lb. one. But, to be fair, the person who said it was about 12. =P


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

CricketLoops said:


> Actually... Hyaenids are more closely related to cats than dogs. They're in the Suborder Feliformia (Carnivora is split at the top into Feliformia and Caniformia), so technically the "cat suborder" and are actually more closely related to Cats (Felids) than to weasels (Mustelids, which are over in Caniformia instead). They ARE closely related to Herpestids (Superfamily Herpestoidea), which include the Mongoose (often confused with or lumped in with weasels), and the Euplerids which include the ridiculously awesome Madagascar carnivores (like the Fossa).
> 
> Carnivoran taxonomy is near and dear to my heart. Yay thesis papers!


hmm...different than the tree i have in my book. source? (not doubting you, just want to see which version is more current)


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Sendiulino said:


> A post I just made in another thread got me thinking:
> 
> Are random people on the street or at the park able to guess your dog's breed reliably?


Nope, but some call him a "big Maltese", which at least is in the Bichon family. Not surprised, though, since I doubt many have heard of Cotons.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

KBLover said:


> Nope, but some call him a "big Maltese", which at least is in the Bichon family. Not surprised, though, since I doubt many have heard of Cotons.


Well actually "The Wally" has the power to become any breed he wants. Kinda like "The Shadow" of radio yesteryear he clouds men's minds (whoops persons minds, must be politically correct) and the people see whatever breed "The Wally" wants them to see. I'm just sayin'.....

Hope I got above right I just got in from getting pushmowing chores done and it is 92% with 100% index.


----------



## CricketLoops (Apr 18, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> hmm...different than the tree i have in my book. source? (not doubting you, just want to see which version is more current)


Good question, haha. I can't pinpoint the exact source because I got all of that from my head, but the books I used to put that in my head in the first place were/are Macdonald's Princeton Encyclopedia of Mammals (2009), Vaughan's Mammalogy (1999), and/or Martin's A Manual of Mammalogy with Keys to Families of the World (2000). I'm not sure about the last two, as I remember them being a little bit out of date, but Macdonald is definitely current. I just checked Macdonald (my coffee table book), and it says what I said. 

Alternatively, you can check the University of Michigan's Animal Diversity Web (http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/index.html or http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/classification/Feliformia.html for a specific page) or the Encylopedia of Life (http://www.eol.org/ or http://www.eol.org/pages/7672 for a specific page), both of which are about as current as you can get. Be careful, though... it's easy to get lost on those sites, or at least it is for me!

I'd be interested to know which source you have that's telling you that Hyaenas are weasels, though.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

CricketLoops said:


> Good question, haha. I can't pinpoint the exact source because I got all of that from my head, but the books I used to put that in my head in the first place were/are Macdonald's Princeton Encyclopedia of Mammals (2009), Vaughan's Mammalogy (1999), and/or Martin's A Manual of Mammalogy with Keys to Families of the World (2000). I'm not sure about the last two, as I remember them being a little bit out of date, but Macdonald is definitely current. I just checked Macdonald (my coffee table book), and it says what I said.
> 
> Alternatively, you can check the University of Michigan's Animal Diversity Web (http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/index.html or http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/accounts/classification/Feliformia.html for a specific page) or the Encylopedia of Life (http://www.eol.org/ or http://www.eol.org/pages/7672 for a specific page), both of which are about as current as you can get. Be careful, though... it's easy to get lost on those sites, or at least it is for me!
> 
> I'd be interested to know which source you have that's telling you that Hyaenas are weasels, though.


textbook. in NC. which should tell you a lot. this isnt the first time this sort of thing has happened.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> textbook. in NC. which should tell you a lot. this isnt the first time this sort of thing has happened.


Haha who knows. I've always read they are in the cat family, but either way they don't look anything like dogs and are hideous, which your dog clearly is not


----------



## Louisexx (Aug 3, 2011)

I have a malamute, and almost people call him husky...
Less than three people know malamute until now...sigh...


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I know the difference between a husky and a malamute by the tail. (I know there are other differences but that is the biggest indicator if I am just meeting a dog if it is a malamute or a husky.) That and malamutes are bigger 

I'm glad that thus far I haven't had to correct many people on what kind of dog I have, although I have had people argue that my ACD is not an ACD it is a Blue heeler. I can only look at them and think to myself "Well DUH! Its the same thing!" Lol.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

KodiBarracuda said:


> I'm glad that thus far I haven't had to correct many people on what kind of dog I have, although I have had people argue that my ACD is not an ACD it is a Blue heeler. I can only look at them and think to myself "Well DUH! Its the same thing!" Lol.


I had someone get annoyed at me when I called his "Blue Heeler" an ACD. He went on to describe the many differences to me. I just smiled and nodded.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Surprisingly, the majority of people know that Cali is a Papillon.. and I live in a small town where everybody usually just has mixes and knows slim to nothing about dogs, but there are a couple nice dog people who have come up and asked if she's a Papillon and where I got her. If they don't guess Papillon, they usually guess a Chihuahua but someone has asked if she was a border collie puppy before, haha.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

wvasko said:


> Well actually "The Wally" has the power to become any breed he wants. Kinda like "The Shadow" of radio yesteryear he clouds men's minds (whoops persons minds, must be politically correct) and the people see whatever breed "The Wally" wants them to see. I'm just sayin'.....
> 
> Hope I got above right I just got in from getting pushmowing chores done and it is 92% with 100% index.


Hahaha - that would be cool - a shapeshifting dog 

Dude...you're insane. I mean the mowing 

NO WAY I'm doing any physical work in that kind of heat index. I barely even want to take Wally out, let alone do actual physical labor.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

I had to resurrect this thread because two nights ago at the park, someone called my dog a chihuahua. 

A _chihuahua_... Oy.


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

People stop me constantly to ask the breed. But then, I'm also the dumbass who has to reply "Well, I'm not sure either".


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I had almost the opposite as I grew up. I had a Siberian Husky. She was backyard-bred, but she was a damn good physical rep of her breed. She weighed about 45# her whole life, which is nearly dead-center in the breed standard's weight range for bitches.

I had many people tell me they thought Huskies were larger. I always told them that she was dead-center in the weight range, and that they were probably thinking of the Malamute, which is a larger "husky-type" dog.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

Everyone asks me...
"Is He Rottweiler Puppy?"
I say ....."yes she is"
Then they say "Oh its a girl...Im sorry"

Like it matters...


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

every one thinks cheecho is a beagle(SP?) other wise some people get it right.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

Roloni said:


> Everyone asks me...
> "Is He Rottweiler Puppy?"
> I say ....."yes she is"
> Then they say "Oh its a girl...Im sorry"
> ...


Haha, I don't even correct people anymore, people assume because roonie is part poodle that it is a girl and because Lady is an ACD she is a boy.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Just yesterday my pup was mistaken for a cat for the second time.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

If she barks people always guess beagle because she tends to howl when she's excited. Under normal circumstances she usually just barks, though. They usually then ask if she's part blue heeler or Australian shepherd (which is merle, not roaning) and I just say we think blue heeler, yes. Bluetick coonhound comes up a lot too because of the ticking, which I think it's pretty funny because some much smaller breeds with much more similar structure to hers have the same coat pattern. 

A woman once stopped to pet her on a walk and told me she was very well-behaved for a terrier. I wish I had asked her what breed she thought she was.

One thing I always thought was weird is that people frequently act weird when I tell them I don't know for sure what breeds she is. They look at me like, "You are her owner, you surely must know!!" Um, she came from an oops litter that ended up in a rescue, and she's clearly a mutt, so I if I said I knew what she was for certain I'd just be lying.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Another Hyena owner, checking in. We still have no idea.


----------



## JuneBud (Feb 17, 2010)

A lot of people guess Samoyed. The next most popular is spitz. A handful know he's American Eskimo.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I live in city with lots of JRTs but get asked what Maggie is alot. She has the longer legs and crazy wirey hair. Some people say "I thought so" when I tell them and others are quite surprised. Lots people are surprised when I tell them what Bella is...a mutt lol. I guess that's not "politically" correct anymore lol. Most guess cocker spaniel poodle mix...I don't think so. My overall guess now is tibetian terrier poodle mix...but who knows both her parents could have been mixed too


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

kafkabeetle said:


> One thing I always thought was weird is that people frequently act weird when I tell them I don't know for sure what breeds she is. They look at me like, "You are her owner, you surely must know!!" Um, she came from an oops litter that ended up in a rescue, and she's clearly a mutt, so I if I said I knew what she was for certain I'd just be lying.


I get this all the time, too, mostly with Pip. For some reason, it's really important to random strangers to know what Pip is, and if I say I don't know people are surprised and immediately start offering suggestions. I don't know, maybe they're more surprised that I don't _care_ than that I don't _know_. But the same thing rarely, if ever, happens with Maisy. Hardly anyone even asks what she is, and if I say she's a mix or I don't know they just shrug and go on their way. People are super interested in Squash, too, but at least I have an answer that satisfies. Maybe it's because Maisy is more "ordinary" looking.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm just amused with the number of people who are positive Jubel is a pit bull mix of some sort because he's brindle and has a sturdy muscled build. When I tell them just about any mixed breed CAN be brindle but his coloring is likely from plott hound and many breeds are sturdy and muscled, his head isn't very big and blocky like most pits they just roll their eyes like I'm deluding myself.

What I tell people now if they ask what he is "he's a mutt, plott hound, lab, something, something who knows." But I'm aparently blind according to some for NOT seeing pit in him. I don't often hear actual pit owners saying he looks like one though.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

dagwall said:


> I'm just amused with the number of people who are positive Jubel is a pit bull mix of some sort because he's brindle and has a sturdy muscled build. When I tell them just about any mixed breed CAN be brindle but his coloring is likely from plott hound and many breeds are sturdy and muscled, his head isn't very big and blocky like most pits they just roll their eyes like I'm deluding myself.
> 
> What I tell people now if they ask what he is "he's a mutt, plott hound, lab, something, something who knows." But I'm aparently blind according to some for NOT seeing pit in him. I don't often hear actual pit owners saying he looks like one though.


I get that a lot with Buffy too, though not as much anymore now that she's full grown and is smaller than what most people would think of when they think of a Pit Bull (though at 30 lbs. I think she is in the lower range of Pit sizes). She also has a very tiny head for her size.

It was quite shocking for me though, when I first got her and everyone was calling her a Pit puppy because she was brindle. I thought I had adopted a Boston Terrier/Pug mix. Some lady had me nearly in tears because she was going on and on about how I should enjoy her puppy time because once she hit 2 years old I wouldn't be able to control her, she wouldn't be able to be around any dogs or kids and would start tearing up my house. This was a Pit owner too (who it turns out lives a few doors from me and has a seemingly sweet but DA Pit who is about 6 years old). I think she meant well, but it was very overwhelming at the time.

I don't know what's worse, comments like that or the ones you mention, where people so obviously think you're deluding yourself. I do still get dirty looks and snide comments with her, unfortunately. Buffy may or may not be part Pit, but it really bugs me when people automatically think brindle=Pit Bull. As if people can't tell, heh - I rant about it all the time.


----------



## CritterPoor (Aug 4, 2011)

No one can ever guess what my dog is. I get Weim or Dobe most often.


----------



## minihart (Feb 14, 2011)

Sendiulino said:


> Most people at the park see Sam and say "Husky!". That's the most common response and probably because most people without a lot of knowledge about dogs only have a handful of breeds in their head that they can come up with. Second most popular is "Pomeranian"
> 
> After that, people with more dog knowledge will say Samoyed.
> 
> ...


I'm in exactly the same boat! Cosmo is a standard Eskie, but VERY rarely does anyone guess properly. The only people who have, have owned Eskies in the past (and they seem to be few and far between).

Common guesses:
- Husky 
- Samoyed 
- Malamute 
- "One of those nasty Spitz dogs" (a few old ladies have actually said that!)
- "Sled dog"
- Wolf 
- "Part-fox"
- "A fat pomeranian"

...now come on people!


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

minihart said:


> I'm in exactly the same boat! Cosmo is a standard Eskie, but VERY rarely does anyone guess properly. The only people who have, have owned Eskies in the past (and they seem to be few and far between).
> 
> Common guesses:
> - Husky
> ...



I still can't be sure what mine is (but I love the qimmiq guess I got on this forum recently), but I hear things really similar to you.

Husky, Samoyed, Malamute, Wolf (really oftenly heard actually) being the most common.


----------

